# New member - Connecticut shoreline.



## BeeguyPav (Dec 7, 2015)

Saying hello, my name is Pawel (its Polish) I go by Pav (easier for people to pronounce). I'm from New Haven and looking forward to learning a lot while down the road helping others where I can. I currently don't keep honey bees but a constantly growing interest has me working towards the goal of maintaining and keeping honey bees.


----------



## goofybeeman (Dec 3, 2015)

welcome to the forum and good luck getting into beekeping


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

Greetings, and welcome.


----------



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi, I am just across the Sound from you on the NY side. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Lots of knowledgeable people here who can help you.


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

BeeguyPav said:


> Saying hello, my name is Pawel (its Polish) I go by Pav (easier for people to pronounce). I'm from New Haven and looking forward to learning a lot while down the road helping others where I can. I currently don't keep honey bees but a constantly growing interest has me working towards the goal of maintaining and keeping honey bees.


I was there last October and I have to admit it's a beautiful area of US! Moreover CT is full with bee-book authors, so you will have a lot of people to talk with about bees 

Welcome!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Pawel!


----------



## 112267 (Jan 31, 2016)

Pawel I'm about 20 min east in Guilford. Welcome and if I can help let me know. Been keeping hives for some time now and happy to help how I can.


----------



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

Welcome, Pav, from another New Haven beekeeper. I'm over by the base of East Rock. Happy to hear of your interest and hope that your interest is sustained and grows! If Pawel is hard to say, how about pszczelarz (beekeeper in Polish)?


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

Knisely said:


> Welcome, Pav, from another New Haven beekeeper. I'm over by the base of East Rock. Happy to hear of your interest and hope that your interest is sustained and grows! If Pawel is hard to say, how about pszczelarz (beekeeper in Polish)?


is the Polish community so strong in CT?
two days ago I was attending a birthdayparty south of Weston
and with my surprise some guest started singing polish songs!

by the way.. for those who are around, tue/wed and sat/sun at the NEST art factory in Bridgeport
there will be "Honey101 classes" by AHTS ongoing!
If you cannot attend the whole two-days, just go and have a look..
it will be worthy the drive!


----------

